# Need advice please help! for Professional Specialis in Project Management



## inteprid20 (May 8, 2010)

Greetings, 

I am living in Croatia, and i am 24 years old. I have a Bachelor degree of Economy in Tourism. But also i will graduate next year Professional Specialist in Project Management. I have work expiriences in HR and some Projects ( 3 years )but not 12-24 months of constantly working period. 
I am fluent in English and Italian. 
I would like to know is there any possibility for me to gain Australian working expirience ( HR or Project management or any other similar field) for some period of time. 
Also i would like to continue my education as part - time in Australia. I am interested in GDP in psychology. 
I would appreciated any advice from you 

REgards from Croatia


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

inteprid20 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am living in Croatia, and i am 24 years old. I have a Bachelor degree of Economy in Tourism. But also i will graduate next year Professional Specialist in Project Management. I have work expiriences in HR and some Projects ( 3 years )but not 12-24 months of constantly working period.
> I am fluent in English and Italian.
> ...


Unfortunately, I think you'll find that the tourism area is not too high on needing degree educated type people and people with any education need to align their qualifications with particular occupations to have a chance of immigration.
A-Z Occupations List - Australian Skills Recognition Information can help with that.

Also have a look at the Immi web site, starting with Workers - Visas & Immigration , there being a strong focus on employer sponsorship as the way to go in the future, a What's New link on the Professionals & Others page having information on changes - see Ministers Announcements 08February.

There are also Student visas and Sponsored Training visas you can look at but there can be difficulty in finding employers for the latter.
Students - Visas & Immigration


----------



## inteprid20 (May 8, 2010)

Thx you for infomation that you provide me.

I have question if you know an answer.

And is there any possibility to fine training program via this site
gradcareers
gradconnection

thank you one again
 regards


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

inteprid20 said:


> Thx you for infomation that you provide me.
> 
> I have question if you know an answer.
> 
> ...


If you mean there are sites called gradcareers and gradconnection, I'm not familiar with them but essentially you'll need to do a bit of net surfing to see what is available and perhaps find a company in the field you want to get some experience in.


----------

